# Subclipse Problem: Blaues Rechteck!



## nugat-p (9. Jul 2010)

Leute ich bin verzweifelt, ich arbeite am Projekt und wir arbeiten ganz normal mit SVN per Subclipse..
Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich was comittet habe, was aber komischerweise blau angezeigt wird im Symbol:






Die Revision steht hier auf höchster Stufe, aber alle anderen im Team sehen nur eine alte Revision 
Sowas hatte ich noch nie? Was nun? Habe leider echt Zeitdruck 

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit,
liebe Grüß
Philip


----------



## madboy (9. Jul 2010)

Blau bedeutet, dass die Datei von einem anderen Branch ist als der Rest:
Subclipse Users: RE: [Subclipse-users] Package Explorer Icons - blue vs. yellow?


----------



## nugat-p (9. Jul 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, aber naja ich hab iwie geswitched zu nem Branch und wieder zum Trunk und weg war die Datei, großes Kino


----------

